

Show HN: Speech Social – Create the ultimate wedding speech - cotega
http://www.speechsocial.com

======
cotega
This is my first non-enterprise related website and would love to get your
thoughts and feedback. I especially want to thank Scott Barlow who wrote a
great blog post titled "100 awesome business ideas for
2014"([http://www.scottsbarlow.com/100-awesome-business-ideas-
for-2...](http://www.scottsbarlow.com/100-awesome-business-ideas-for-2014/))
that inspired me to create this.

